# مشروع ترجمة الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشاريع PMBoK Gude الطبعة الخامسة



## خالد الأزهري (12 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وكل عام وانتم بخير ونسأل الله ان يتقبل من الجميع الطاعات وان يعيد علينا العيد وامتنا في خير وعافية ...

الموضوع لا اظنه يحتاج الى مقدمة لتوضيح اهميته وفائدته سواء للمشاركين فيه او للمهندسين العرب سواء من ناحية علمية او من ناحية مهنية لما فيه من تبادل النقاشات الهادفة مع الاخوة الخبراء والمطلعين ولما فيه من اضافة في السيرة الذاتية في المساهمة في هذا العمل التطوعي...ولا شك ان الاخوة في قسم الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشاريع هم ادرى بذلك مني ..

لا ادري ان كان هناك جهة قد بادرت في الشروع في اصدار الترجمة العربية للطبعة الخامسة من كتاب الPMBoK Guide لكن الهدف من هذا المقترح ان نتحصل على ترجمة عربية موثوقة ومفيدة ...

مع احترامنا الكامل لمجهودات المترجمين في الطبعات السابقة لكن قليل من الدارسين من استطاع الاعتماد على الترجمات العربية بالكلية في فهم الكتاب ...رغم ان العربية هي لغتنا الام والمفترض انها الاسهل في الفهم ..هذا طبعا مع اقرارنا باهمية اللغة الانجليزية في المجالات العلمية ...
ونؤكد طبعا انه ليس الهدف من هذا الكلام النقد السلبي الهدام وانما لاجل التطوير الى الافضل 

اقترح ان يكون مشروع القسم في الفترة القادمة ترجمة الدليل المعرفي الطبعة الخامسة ونتمنى ان تكون ترجمتنا هي الترجمة المعتمدة من الpmi 
حقيقة لا ادري هل يتفق معي احد على اهمية هذا العمل وجدواه واذا كان هناك من يريد ان يشارك ما هي الالية الافضل لتنفيذه والمدة الزمنية اللازمة لانجازه ...المهم هي فكرة تروادني منذ فترة طويلة وقد وجدت ان الافضل مشاركتكم بها بدلا من ان تظل فكرة بغير تنفيذ ...خاصة ان الترجمة العربية لم تصدر حتى الان 
ننتظر مشاركاتكم اخواني ..وننتظر صافرة البداية في اقرب فرصة....


----------



## carnewsegypt (12 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Abomjahed (13 أغسطس 2013)

أقترح أن تترجم المصطلحات للعربية وبجانبها تكتب بالإنجليزية.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (13 أغسطس 2013)

فكرة جيدة وأوكد على أن تترجم المصطلحات للعربية وبجانبها تكتب بالإنجليزية.


----------



## dodo213 (13 أغسطس 2013)

*فكرة رائعة ، فعلا الترجمات السابقة للإصدارت السابقة معقدة*


----------



## zin1166599 (29 أغسطس 2013)

فكرة رائعة ومن الممكن ان نبدا في عمل فريق عمل يقوم بالترجمة مع كتابة المصطلحات بالانجليزي من يرغب في التطوع في ترجمة فصل واحد يختار الفصل واقترح ان يتولى احد المشرفين على القسم بتجميع الكتاب ........... وانا اول المتطوعين ممكن ابدا 3-project management process ومحتاج فرصه اسبوع بس ان شاء الله


----------



## المورد العربى (30 أغسطس 2013)

وانا ممكن اتطوع واخد الفصل الثانى organization influences and project life cycle


----------



## dodo213 (13 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك المورد العربي


----------



## REFAAT GRIDA (17 سبتمبر 2013)

فكرة رائعة جداااااا
بل هي ابسط طرق العمل الجماعي لفائدة الامة مستغلين ثورة الاتصالات العالمية التي عانينا من سلبياتها وآن الآوان ان نستفيد من إيجابياتها ، ولكي يكون هذا الموضوع ناجح اقترح اآتي :
1- تعين احد المشرفين على الموقع او احد الاخوة المتطوعين من الفريق كقائد للفريق ، يقوم بتقسيم العمل واستلامه وتجميعه ، وطبعا عمل جدول زمني لذلك .
2- نعرض على اكبر عدد من المهتمين داخل الموقع وخارجه وانا اول المتطوعين ، لأن كثرة العدد تساعد على سرعة الانجاز حيث ان التأخر في زمن تنفيذ مثل هذه المشاريع يساعد على الإحباط والتوقف عن متابعة العمل وأخيرا الفشل الذي نحذر منه كثيرا ، بشرط ان يتوفر في كل متطوع الاهتمام بعلم ادارة المشاريع والجدية .
3- على حسب العدد المتطوع يمكن أن نبدأ بعدد 4 مهندسين لكل فصل بدأ من المقدمة حتى يتم الانتهاء من كل فصل في اسرع وقت وهو ما يعطي دفعة معنوية للانتهاء من المشروع ككل ولو وجد اكثر من مجموعة تقوم بترجمة فصل اخر بالترتيب وهكذا ، وكذلك تقوم كل مجموعة بمراجعة عمل المجموعة الأخرى حيث يتم النقاش حول الترجمات الخلافية والخروج بأفضل ترجمه .


----------



## ahmed_2006 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

أخي الفاضل ، أتفق معك في الصيغة الضعيفة لغويا لترجمة الاصدار الرابع

لكن pmi شكل بالفعل لجنة لترجمة النسخة الخامسة عن طريق قسم المتطوعين في pmi ،،

وقد قدمت خدماتي تحت رغبة هذه الترجمة ولكنهم ارسلوا لي برسالة الكترونية يشكروني فيها وباختيار غيري ممن لهم سابقة اكبر في العمل التطوعي ،،،

لذا ارى انه من الافضل الانتظار حتى صدور الترجمة الجديدة ، أملا أن تكون أفضل من وتتلاشى اخطاء سابقتها،،،

والا نتراسل بصورة جماعية عن طريق الموقع لعمل ذلك التحسين ،،، وأرجو في هذه الحال وتكوين فريق للترجمة ،، أن يشتمل على حفظة القرآن واحد علماء اللغة العربية للتقليل من الاخطاء اللغوية ،،، وشكرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ahmed_2006 قال:


> أخي الفاضل ، أتفق معك في الصيغة الضعيفة لغويا لترجمة الاصدار الرابع
> 
> لكن pmi شكل بالفعل لجنة لترجمة النسخة الخامسة عن طريق قسم المتطوعين في pmi ،،
> 
> ...



بالفعل الpmi بدؤوا في الترجمة ونرجو الا تكون كسابقتها من اعتمادهم على الترجمة الحرفية بدلا عن اعادة صياغة الكلام بما يتناسب مع اللغة العربية ....لكن للاسف في رابط الترجمة على موقع الpmi نزلت ترجمة للمصطلحات ويبدو لي ان الترجمة الجديدة لن تختلف كثيرا عن ترجمة الطبعة الرابعة ...
على كل حال ننتظر صدور الترجمة وبعدها نستطلع راي الاخوة في اعادة احياء الموضوع او الاكتفاء بما يقوم به متطوعو الpmi مشكورين

واشكر الاخوة المشاركين بالاراء وبالتصويت


----------



## صهيب علي (8 نوفمبر 2013)

مرحبا
هل هنالك موعد لانطلاق الكتابة باللغة العربية 
تحياتي


----------



## صهيب علي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
هل من احد يمتلك النسخة العربية 
ارجو رفعها جزاكم الله خيرا
تحياتي


----------

